# 360 radiator Wasserkühlung



## Deniz95 (26. August 2015)

*360 radiator Wasserkühlung*

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einer Wasser Kühlung mit einem 360 Radiator, er sollte eine Evga Titan X Hydro Copper und i7 4790k kühlen  können das Gehäuse ist ein Panthaks Enthoo Pro.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*

In dem Gehäuse bekommst du nen 360er und einen 240er locker unter. Nen 360er wird nicht reichen, um eine Titan X und einen 4790k leise zu kühlen.


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*

Ein 360er wird da nicht ausreichend sein...baue dir einen 420er in den Deckel und einen 240/280er in die Front und du wirst Freude an deiner Wakue haben


----------



## Deniz95 (26. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*

Ok Danke für die Info wäre echt net wenn mir jemand sagen kann was ich da alles brauche hatte bis jetzt noch nie ne wasserkühlung eingebaut.


----------



## Deniz95 (26. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Ein 360er wird da nicht ausreichend sein...baue dir einen 420er in den Deckel und einen 240/280er in die Front und du wirst Freude an deiner Wakue haben



Passt da etwa 420 er oben rein


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*



Deniz95 schrieb:


> Ok Danke für die Info wäre echt net wenn mir jemand sagen kann was ich da alles brauche hatte bis jetzt noch nie ne wasserkühlung eingebaut.



So zum Beispiel könnte es ausschaun:

https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/95334f146552d7659b7c 
Und
http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/beb2a1d46b40349c5c5cc5f0e4d51546

Ca 400€


----------



## Deniz95 (26. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> So zum Beispiel könnte es ausschaun:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/95334f146552d7659b7c
> Und
> ...



Und der 420 Radiator passt wirklich rein?


----------



## KempA (27. August 2015)

*AW: 360 radiator Wasserkühlung*

Nein, passt nicht.
Zumindest nicht einfach so. Ich wollte mir damals auch das Enthoo Pro holen, aber da hat meine geplante WaKü (420+280) nicht reingepasst. Hab mir deshalb das Fractal S geholt.
Wird der PC oft bewegt? Falls nicht, hol dir einen externen Mora3.


----------

